# παράγων



## Egyptiotissa

I am looking for a single-word English equivalent of "παράγων" as in "ο Τάδε είναι σημαντικός παράγων της οικονομικής ζωής του τόπου". I have searched in synonym dictionaries etc. but have not found anything satisfactory ("agent"? No.).
"movers and shakers" is almost exactly the perfect equivalent but it's too informal for the type of text I'm working with, plus --unless I'm wrong-- we normally use it in the plural. (I suppose I could bypass this by saying "he is of of the movers and shakers... " but , as I said, it's too informal.). So, any thoughts?


----------



## Αγγελος

"actor" is sometimes used in that sense, isn't it?


----------



## Egyptiotissa

As in "he is an important actor of/in..."...? I don't think so. "Contributor" comes to mind but still...


----------



## Perseas

_Element, factor_.


----------



## Live2Learn

So-and-so is an important _player_ in the economic life of...


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Thank you, Perseas, but, as I mention in my initial message, I am looking for a word that can be used for a person. Can't say "so-and so is an important factor/element...".


----------



## cougr

I agree with Live2learn. _Key player_ is also a common collocation that could be used as another option for _σημαντικός παράγων_.


----------



## Mariana94

What about "He plays/holds a key role in regional financial affairs" - a rather roundabout way of expressing it, I have to admit, but still, why not?


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Live2Learn and Cougr: Yes, "key/important/major player" could be my best option. 

Mariana94: your suggestion is perfectly allright, it's just that I was looking for some economy in phrasing. 

My thanks to all!


----------

